# Divinely bizarre



## LWW (Aug 13, 2005)

Read it as whatever you see.

LWW


----------



## Shilts (Aug 13, 2005)

is this for real ? If it is, well spotted.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Aug 13, 2005)

i see...hands!


----------



## LWW (Aug 13, 2005)

It is real. It was adjusted for brightness in Adobe Photo Deluxe but is not a PhotoChop creation.

LWW


----------



## Putney (Aug 13, 2005)

puts shivers down my spine! how spookey


----------



## spiralout (Aug 13, 2005)

You should make a print and sell it on eBay!  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 14, 2005)

Cool!

How small was this tiny detail in the original photo? It clearly is a close crop.
The hands show perfectly well in this crop. One cannot but see hands!


----------



## trousers (Aug 14, 2005)

... sorry to be the bearer of bad news, especially for my first posting but I think you had better take a look at this.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/godhands.asp


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 14, 2005)

trousers said:
			
		

> ... sorry to be the bearer of bad news, especially for my first posting but I think you had better take a look at this.
> 
> [url="http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/godhands.asp"]http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/godhands.asp[/url]


 
what say you LWW?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

hmmmmm what some people will do for attention!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 14, 2005)

trousers said:
			
		

> ... sorry to be the bearer of bad news, especially for my first posting but I think you had better take a look at this.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/godhands.asp




Good catch   :hail:


----------



## Eric. (Aug 14, 2005)

Ohh Busted. Good one trousers.


----------



## LWW (Aug 14, 2005)

> what say you LWW?


 I say the person who gave me the print to scan either got me as well or had his work published without knowing it, but I pulled it from a print.

LWW


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 15, 2005)

Interesting...I would have thought you might have included the fact that you this wasn't your own work in your initial post...


----------



## kalee (Aug 15, 2005)

heh... i was just gonna say what trousers said.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Interesting...I would have thought you might have included the fact that you this wasn't your own work in your initial post...


I agree... that is the one thing I don't like... people posting other people's work and not telling you that it's not their work.
It just makes it seem like they are hiding something and I have a hard time trusting them in other posts.


----------



## dalebe (Aug 15, 2005)

And i had a great comment lined up for it too!


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

> Interesting...I would have thought you might have included the fact that you this wasn't your own work in your initial post...


Where does it say if someone gives me a print that I believe to be theirs that I can't post it without a disclaimer.

I've been a member here for 12 days and shared a lot of work and always stated what was mine.

If that's the way things are done that's fine and I don't have an issue with it but making veiled accusations to someone who is new to the forum is IMHO a little over the top.

LWW


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 15, 2005)

LWW, birds of a feather will flock and you've been hit with their opinions; that's to be expected. looks like you've weathered it well.  let's get this behind us and move on for the sake future mutual trust.

Jon


----------

